# Survey Discussion: Why Did You Buy A Diesel?



## Dave's325xi (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't even know BMW had a diesel that long ago. I always hear about the VW, MB, Volvo, Toyota, but never a BMW in the IDI diesel forums!:dunno:

Keep up the good work, don't be a weasel, drive a diesel!:thumbup:

Dave:angel:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave's325xi said:


> I didn't even know BMW had a diesel that long ago. I always hear about the VW, MB, Volvo, Toyota, but never a BMW in the IDI diesel forums!:dunno:...


The previous diesel BMW brought over was the 524td in 1985 and 86. The '69 2002 Happy referred to was a gasser. I believe he was saying that he enjoyed the uniqueness of the 2002, not that it was a diesel.


----------



## Dave's325xi (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks. He made mention of the diesel lines during the gas crisis being short that where I was confused, also me not being famliar w a 2002. I will do a search & check it out!

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't buy a diesel BMW, as I wasn't liking the looks of the refreshed X5 that was coming out (a bit on the fence about this but no regrets) so I bought a Diesel Cayenne. So the reasons are not apples to apples but similar. 

The Cayenne lineup (at the bottom) consists of the gas V6, the Diesel V6, and the V8S (likely replaced by a TTV6 in 2015). The Diesel is $3k more than an automatic V6, and the V8S is a LOT more. The Diesel has less HP than the V6 gasser (240 vs. 300) but more torque than the gas V8S (406 vs. 395). It is rated at 20/29 which is loads better than the S and a good bit better than the V6 gasser. 

But moreover, the feel of the drive is much different. In a mid-sized SUV, the gasser V6 requires a 2 and 3 gear downshift to move on the highway, whereas my diesel stays in 8th and just picks up speed silently and serenely. The V8S is more of a sports car, which is fun, but in a good sized SUV is a bit of an oxymoron. Plus it starts to get ridiculously expensive with options. 

For an X5, it's not as apples to apples as the 35i has a turbo and much better torque characteristics than the N/A V6 in the Porsche. But (in the twin turbo E70 at least) the feeling of effortless thrust was there. The E70 35d had better top end than my single turbo V6 Cayenne too, as it did have 25 more HP. It was a great combination. When I heard the single turbo 30d engine was coming to the X5 that was the final nail in the coffin, and I pulled the trigger on the Porsche. Waiting until early next year would have been tough too. 

Just under 5,000 miles on our Cayenne and I love it. I've had one problem, a wonky fuel sending unit that required a visit to the dealer, and I had the opportunity to hop into a V6 Cayenne and that really convicted my purchase. I love the diesel drive so much better, it's not funny. 

Having said that, I do not like the lack of top end for sedan duty. I'd have to drive a 535d or 328d to see if they also lacked top end punch. In that smaller vehicle, I'd appreciate winding it out to the redline and going someplace!


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The gas line years (green flags, odd and even license plate days, 10 gallon max etc.) were grim years for those of us who lived through them. I even kept a '57 Chev p/u filled with gas (commercial plates could get gas on any day) as a "fuel reserve". After things sorted out, I sold the truck for twice what I paid for it -- 57's becoming so popular. 
But I digress -- there were many marques with diesels back then. Along with the usual suspects, Lincoln even used a BMW 524td diesel for a short time, Volvo, Nissan, Toyota, and others all offered oil burners. The bloom came off the rose when the gas situation sorted itself out and the GM diesel debacle soured folks on the fuel. To be fair, many of these were "smokers" and not anywhere near the sophisticated engines we have now. My little MB 180db would lay a smoke screen (worthy of a Destroyer) going up a hill at full throttle, and it was in great condition. Some of the smaller mini-pickups are still around too. Every now and again I will see a Rabbit diesel p/u or a Datsun diesel still running around. The only d-cars I see from that era are the MB's though. They did seem to last!:thumbup:


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

d geek said:


> The previous diesel BMW brought over was the 524td in 1985 and 86. The '69 2002 Happy referred to was a gasser. I believe he was saying that he enjoyed the uniqueness of the 2002, not that it was a diesel.


True dat!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Needsdecaf said:


> Having said that, I do not like the lack of top end for sedan duty. I'd have to drive a 535d or 328d to see if they also lacked top end punch. In that smaller vehicle, I'd appreciate winding it out to the redline and going someplace!


I'm not one for the detailed statistics and test runs, so my comment is more of the gut feel type. The 335d owners might confirm that it does seem to run out of steam a bit when you get at USA extra-legal speeds. But I found when I installed the JBD piggyback the improvement was to be found in those same above 60mph+ speeds. I noticed it almost immediately after I installed the device, and even set at 60% the improvement was tangible. Within a half-hour or so after installing it I was merging onto I-95 north on an on-ramp in the D.C. suburbs and I applied pedal-to-the-metal, and rather effortlessly I found myself way over the legal speed. I think other 335d owners with the JBD might confirm that. Kinda like warp mode.

One other anecdotal comment. When I did the BMW NCC HPDE at the Jefferson Circuit in September 2012, I noticed that the gassers, even the M cars, were not able to catch me on the straights before the next turn. If I exited the turn ahead of them, the only way they could pass would be if I let them. I mostly let them because they were mostly better than I was in the twisties and I didn't want to hold them up. On the Jefferson Circuit, which is a short technical circuit, the straights are not very long and the 335d (this was without the JBD) had the punch from 40-100 such that I could get a jump on them every time. On a longer circuit with longer straights the story would have been different I'm sure as the gassers could then wind up through the higher RPM ranges. We'll see how that phenomenon works at the longer Shenandoah Circuit next month (and with the JBD).


----------



## Needsdecaf (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy335dOwner said:


> I'm not one for the detailed statistics and test runs, so my comment is more of the gut feel type. The 335d owners might confirm that it does seem to run out of steam a bit when you get at USA extra-legal speeds. But I found when I installed the JBD piggyback the improvement was to be found in those same above 60mph+ speeds. I noticed it almost immediately after I installed the device, and even set at 60% the improvement was tangible. Within a half-hour or so after installing it I was merging onto I-95 north on an on-ramp in the D.C. suburbs and I applied pedal-to-the-metal, and rather effortlessly I found myself way over the legal speed. I think other 335d owners with the JBD might confirm that. Kinda like warp mode.
> 
> One other anecdotal comment. When I did the BMW NCC HPDE at the Jefferson Circuit in September 2012, I noticed that the gassers, even the M cars, were not able to catch me on the straights before the next turn. If I exited the turn ahead of them, the only way they could pass would be if I let them. I mostly let them because they were mostly better than I was in the twisties and I didn't want to hold them up. On the Jefferson Circuit, which is a short technical circuit, the straights are not very long and the 335d (this was without the JBD) had the punch from 40-100 such that I could get a jump on them every time. On a longer circuit with longer straights the story would have been different I'm sure as the gassers could then wind up through the higher RPM ranges. We'll see how that phenomenon works at the longer Shenandoah Circuit next month (and with the JBD).


The two turbos in the 35d engine found in the E90 3 and E70 X5 are sequential turbos, one small for lower end torque and responsiveness, and one larger for higher RPM operation. The HP curve on that engine is fairly robust up high for a diesel. It's still only 265 vs. 300 on a equivalent N55 engine so it won't have quite the pull, but it's not as bad as the single turbo on my V6 Cayenne. The BMW engine has a better top end to my eyes and rear end.

For the F10 and the F15 X5, America gets the Euro 30d engine rebadged as a 35d. It's only a single turbo and is down some 50 odd HP to the 35d euro engine. Had that engine been coming, I'd have waited for it for sure.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

pix335i said:


> So - what made you buy your diesel? Torque? Fuel Economy? Reliablity? Something Else?


Simple answer in my case. I bought my X5 in October 2009 when the $4,500 eco credit was going. I felt the stock gasoline I-6 engine was just a little low on power, and didn't want a V-8 due to poor fuel economy and a perception of lower reliability for BMW V-8.

With the eco-credit bringing the cost of the diesel to less than the gasoline I-6, and the adidtional $1,800 savings on my Federal income tax for buying a diesel, it was a no-brainer decision for me to go diesel at a discount of $6,300 vs. gasoline.

I really like the flat torque curve of the diesel, but if I were buying today, I'd only be wiling to pay a $1,000-1,500 premium for the diesel vs. gasoline.


----------



## TwillieMan11 (Oct 15, 2013)

I commute 25miles to work each day and my petrol powered car 330ci was getting about 26mpg which sucked, so I sold it and purchased a used 530d and now see 38-41mpg on my drives to work! I also love the torque that is associated with diesel engines, I always feel that I have the power to pass when I need to.


----------



## Dave's325xi (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the fuel MPG boost!:thumbup:


----------

